# Something for the Guys... and the Girls - Marvel Superhero Kindle Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope you like. I may be working on DC Superheros next. Enjoy!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool images!!! Thanks a lot for posting them! =)


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

These are very cool. If you do make the DC Comics, PLEASE make a Wonder Woman one. She is great!
Thanks,

Tracie


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

well good but not match with my attitude sorry


----------

